# December Photo Contest



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

*JDandBigAm has chosen the theme for this month, "Naughty or Nice". 
Share your golden's holiday photos and we can help Santa make his Naughty or Nice list!*

Entries will be accepted until Sunday, December 22nd.
Please, one entry per membership and remember the first photo you share will be the one entered in the voting poll.
 As always you must have 25 posts (when the contest closes) to be eligible to win. 

We love to see everyone's pics including ones from previous 2019 winners and new members.

Here's a wonderful example photo of Jonah in one of his Christmas shoots at home.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

This is the last photo contest for 2019. I hope we get lots of entries.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations JDandBigAm, great theme, should be another fun one.


----------



## Tpetty09 (Feb 2, 2018)

Westleigh right before she shook the reindeer ears off


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

The contest is open. Share a pic of your golden being 'Naughty or Nice'.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

This isn't an entry, but I want to share it. Luke is in heaven and I will wait for my new puppy to participate in these threads. I so enjoy looking at all of your photos.

Luke was such a good boy about letting me take photos of him adorned with items. He also was good about letting my granddaughters decorate him with sunglasses, hair bows, etc.


----------



## 206076 (Oct 30, 2019)

*Merry Christmas*

Merry Christmas Everyone from Santa, Sunny and I. I have a better picture with us all acting normal with our eyes open but where is the fun in that.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

SunnysDad said:


> Merry Christmas Everyone from Santa, Sunny and I. I have a better picture with us all acting normal with our eyes open but where is the fun in that.


Great photo, totally natural, Merry Christmas to you!


----------



## ceegee (Mar 26, 2015)

"Are we done yet?"


----------



## Otis-Agnes (Nov 24, 2015)

Abby watching while Penny is defiant about posing with a Christmas stocking.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Enjoying the entries submitted so far, they're really great!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Whos' been naughty?
and who's been nice?
Share your pics in the contest.


----------



## Mde13004 (Feb 20, 2019)

I love all the pictures!!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Here is Honey giving her approval of the diy 'card placemats'.


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

Happy Holidays everyone...i'm not eligible, but had to share this photo of one of my first golden girls..Miss Sassy...we told her to stay away from the tree, but she was determined..you can see what she's thinking..."Hmm..wait a minute..where's the one that says Sassy?"


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

I hope we get more pics before Monday when the site will be in read-only mode while the forum will migrate to a new platform, no information yet about how long this will take but it sounds interesting.



Admin has posted about it in Technical Zone & Help.....We are moving.

*
*


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

It's the weekend, I hope we get more entries into the Naughty or Nice photo contest.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

It's a repeat but Rukie was being nice as he posed with Santa and taking his job very seriously.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

cwag said:


> It's a repeat but Rukie was being nice as he posed with Santa and taking his job very seriously.



What a great photo. I'm not sure Honey would pose like that with Santa.


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Piper and Tally are claiming that they have been very, very good and belong on Santa's "extra nice A+" list0. This leaves me wondering who dug those holes in the back yard > ...?


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

This is the photo I have been using for Rundle's Christmas cards. She is totally in her element


----------



## Miranda Gallegos (Aug 18, 2019)

My golden was born on November 27th and he is coming home in January. I made this.


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

[MENTION=33170]Miranda - that is beautiful!!! He will be home before you know it!!!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Charlie, Rocky and Duke are keeping an eye out for Santa


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great picture, they're so cute watching for Santa!




jennretz said:


> Charlie, Rocky and Duke are keeping an eye out for Santa
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

jennretz said:


> Charlie, Rocky and Duke are keeping an eye out for Santa
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Three! They are so sweet!


----------



## Pammie (Jan 22, 2011)

A little naughty, a little nice and a lot loved!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Pammie said:


> A little naughty, a little nice and a lot loved!




Adorable 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kjengold (Jun 19, 2007)

I don't have any current Christmas photos, but I have a few favorites from past years. The first one is my first golden, Seamus (Casadeloro's John Jameison CD CGC). He was 12 in the photo, so that would have made the year 2004. The second, is my first home-bred CH, Tulley (CH K-Jen's One In A Million). He was 3 in the photo so the year was 2010.


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

jennretz said:


> Charlie, Rocky and Duke are keeping an eye out for Santa
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is a great picture..the three of them have all directions covered..what a team!!!!!


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

My sweet Honey, the "kissingest" golden I ev














er saw


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

I think all those goldens are hoping to be on Santa's Nice List.
Do you have a pic to enter into this month's contest titled, "Naughty or Nice". 
Share your golden's holiday photos and we can help Santa make his Naughty or Nice list!

Entries will be accepted until Sunday, December 22nd.


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

jennretz said:


> Charlie, Rocky and Duke are keeping an eye out for Santa
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Adorable!


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Not an entry but here's a pic of my two favorite sweeties


----------



## Mde13004 (Feb 20, 2019)

Here is Leo ready for Grinchmas! I love all the pictures ??


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Well, I hope we get lots more entries into the contest. We are all learning our way around the new format here and I'm anxious to make the first poll on the Sunday the 22nd when this contest closes!


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

The definition of naughty!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

LJack said:


> The definition of naughty
> !
> View attachment 868459


Maybe Santa didn't see this.
One week left to share your photo in the contest.


----------



## Mde13004 (Feb 20, 2019)

hahahah this made me laugh love it!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Both being "nice" so we could get this picture.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Ivyacres said:


> Well, I hope we get lots more entries into the contest. We are all learning our way around the new format here and I'm anxious to make the first poll on the Sunday the 22nd when this contest closes!


It's an adjustment for sure.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

There is one day left to share a photo in this month's theme, Naughty or Nice contest.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

This contest will close in a few hours.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Apr 26, 2008)

Happy holidays from Mr Bentley ?


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Beautiful Bentley! 


Zoeys mom said:


> View attachment 868640
> Happy holidays from Mr Bentley ?


----------

